
Why did Kickstarter ban GMOs? - protomyth
http://pandodaily.com/2013/08/02/why-did-kickstarter-ban-gmos/
======
sumit_psp
Kickstarter is still a relatively new company and as the company matures, I am
sure they will come up with better ways of dealing with these things.

------
jrkelly
Surprising since it was a very popular kickstarter. Was really hoping this was
opening the door to GMOs designed to delight consumers. Sad.

